# Can someone identify this fish?



## KuroKyoto (Dec 9, 2008)

I was at the petshop the other day and saw a really neat looking fish. It was similiar to a butterfly fish with it's fins but it was pure silver with black fins and had a long body. Today, when I went in to get a pinky rat, I went to see see what it was called so I could research it (to maybe buy one) it was gone and they'd taken the price off. The guy told me it was an African Butterfly. I looked it up and it said it was just a butterfly fish (I'd always just heard of it as a butterfly fish, and that's what they were caled at the store) so I'm thinking they had the name wrong (that store does that alot) but they're still supplying them with that speccific fish and they should be back in stock. I want to know what they're called so I can research them. Does anyone know?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Is this it? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Pantodon_buchholzi.jpg


----------



## KuroKyoto (Dec 9, 2008)

emc7 said:


> Is this it?="http://http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Pantodon_buchholzi.jpg"]


That link won't work...like, at all....


----------



## Sea-Agg2009 (Aug 2, 2008)

did it look like a butterfly fish, or just was near the top like a butterfly fish? Was it long and slender?


----------



## MaelStrom (Jun 24, 2007)

This?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

sry, link edited


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

It was kinda like a butterfly, but long and silver with black trimmed fins?

It was an arrowana.


----------



## KuroKyoto (Dec 9, 2008)

Sea-Agg2009 said:


> did it look like a butterfly fish, or just was near the top like a butterfly fish? Was it long and slender?


Yes, it looked similiar to a butterfly fish. It had the fins like it but it was long and silver, and when I saw it it was floating in a plastic bag, but it was near the top of the bag.


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

Something like that?


----------

